# double fisting drum



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

OK, so the title is misleading. I couldn't double fist AND take a picture with my phone at the same time. Fought, caught, and released these two at the same time by myself. The bigger one hit first, was fighting that when the little one hit. Now I am going to set back up and get some more


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Faught and released? I say faugjt and grease, love some drum. Fine fish though, good luck


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

So, got those two within the first 10 minutes of arriving, then nothing. I did manage to get a picture while fighting both fish holding the poles in one hand/arm and the phone in the other.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

double fisted a drum, eh?


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Not the same double fisting that you are thinking of. I meant one fish for each hand


----------

